# الأزهار والورد تاريخها وأصلها



## اني بل (23 يوليو 2015)

Alstroemeria
الأزهار والورد تاريخها وأصلها 







Alstroemeria is named after the Swedish botanist Baron Klas von Alstroemer. This South American flower's seeds were among many collected by von Alstroemer on a trip to Spain in 1753.

زهرة الستروميريا وقد سميت بهذا الأسم تيمناً بعالم النباتات السويدي الأصل "البارون كلاس فون أسترومير "
وهذه الزهرة الموجودة في جنوب أميركا قد جمعت من قبل فون أسترومير مع الكثير من بذور الأزهار خلال رحلته إلى إسبانيا عام 1753







وهي صورة بتضم أغلب ألوان 


الأزهار والورد تاريخها وأصلها 


وهذا الموضوع إهداء مني لكل من بحبو الأزهار النادرة والحلوة الأزهار والورد تاريخها وأصلها 

http://www.rosemagazine.com/pages/yellowrose.asp

http://www.theflowerexpert.com/content/miscellaneous/flowersandhistory/history-of-roses


----------



## اني بل (23 يوليو 2015)

الزنبق






Lilies have been associated with many ancient myths, and pictures of lilies were discovered in a villa in Crete, dating back to the Minoan Period, about 1580 B.C. 
Lilies are mentioned in the Old Testament, and in the New Testament, they symbolize chastity and virtue. In both the Christian and pagan traditions, the lily is a fertility symbol. In Greek marriage ceremonies the bride wears a crown of lilies and wheat… purity and abundance. Lilies are also a symbol of death, and at one time lilies were placed on the graves of children.
The lily has no true medicinal value, although In Elizabethan times, lilies were one of the ingredients in medicines to treatment fever, or for cleaning wounds, 
burns and sores



زنبق

الزنابق ارتبطت العديد من الأساطير القديمة ،وقد تم أكتشاف صورة للزنبق في فيلا بالكريت ، التي يعود تاريخها إلى الفترة مينوسية ، نحو سنة 1580 قبل الميلاد

الزنابق يرد ذكرها في العهد القديم ، والعهد الجديد ، وأنها ترمز الى العفة والفضيلة. سواء في التقاليد المسيحية والوثنية ، وزنبق يعتبر رمزا للخصوبة. في احتفالات الزواج اليونانية العروس تضع على رأسها تاجا من الزنابق والقمح..." نقاء والوفرة". الزنابق أيضا رمزا للموت ، والزنابق في وقت واحد وضعت على قبور الأطفال.

زنبق ليس له قيمة حقيقية في الطب، وعلى الرغم من ذلك في العهدالإليزابيثي, الزنابق كانت واحدة من المكونات في الأدوية اللازمة لعلاج الحمى ، أو لتنظيف الجروح والحروق والقروح.


وهي صورة بتضم أغلب ألوان الزنبق


----------



## اني بل (23 يوليو 2015)

والترجمة فوق كانت من عمو google

بس قبل مانكفي بدي وضح نقطة 
كل وردة زهرة ، لكن ليست كل زهرة وردة ...

الورد هو أحد أنوع الأزهار المعروف بتعدد ألوانه ( الأحمر ، الأبيض ، الوردي ، الأصفر ، البرتقالي ) وكذلك يُعرف برائحته الزكيّة ... أوراقه معرّقة شبكياً ( نبات من ذوات الفلقتين ) ، حافات الاوراق مسننة منشارية الشكل ، تحمل سيقانه بعض الأشواك الخطافية ومن هنا جاء المثل القائل أن الورود الجميلة تحمل الأشواك ... يعطي النبات ثماراً صغيرة كاذبة ,مثل الورد الطائفي (الجوري وغيره) .

هذا يعني أن الورد هو نوع خاص من الأزهار

أما الأزهار فهو وصف عام يندرج تحته عدد كبير من الأنواع الزهرية التابعة لعوائل مختلفة من النباتات ... وقد تقسم الازهار تقسيماً عاماً إلى أزهار مفردة أو نورات ( النورة : مجموعة من الأزهار المتجمعه ) ... أي أن مفهوم الزهرة عام وشامل .


----------



## اني بل (23 يوليو 2015)

لغة الأزهار عبر العصور






الزهور تتكلم .... نعم هي مقولة صحيحة ومتعارف عليها منذ القدم.

ماذا قالوا بالزهور؟

عادة إعطاء الزهور وما ترمز إليه بدأت منذ القدم وكانت تستخدم للتعبير عن المشاعر.

عند الفراعنة
كانت الزهور توضع على المقابر وتدفن مع الأجسام، في زمن توت عنخ أمون منذ 3500 سنة كانت زهرة السوسن رمز لسلطة الفراعنة المصريين. وقد وجدت باقة ورد رسمية في قبر الفرعون الصغير.
زهرة السوسن لم تكن الوحيدة التي لها علاقة بالآلهة والملوك.


عند الرومانيين القدماء
كانت زهرة الأنيمن ترمز إلى الحب وكانت تبعثر على مذابح آلهة الحب.
وعند الإغريق كان أوفيد يحول الشباب جميلي الهيئة والأحجار الكريمة إلى زهور تسمى باسم الآلهة.

في العصور الوسطى،
بتلة الكولمبين الشبيهة بالحمامة ارتبطت بالروح القدس، وزنبقة العذراء ارتبطت بالسيدة مريم العذراء.
والزنبق يدل على العفة والطهارة



وفي عهد الإليزابيثي
كانت النساء تحملن الباقات الصغيرة ذات رائحة زهور و أعشاب سميت بـ توسي موسيس عطرة وذلك لتبعد الروائح الكريهة لاعتقادهم أن تلك الروائح هي وباء.

وتدريجيا أصبح تداول التوسي موسيس وباقات الزهور كهدايا، وأصبح استخدام الزهور ليس فقط في العلاج بل تطور وأصبح اختيار الزهور لجمالها.
وفي القرن السابع عشر، كان الناس مدركين لأهمية الزهور والنبات لارتباطه بالعادات القديمة لديهم،

وبناءا على الأساطير كان إذا تغير وضع الزهرة في الباقة بحيث مال ساقها إلى اليمين أو اليسار فإنه يعطي مفهوما وانطباعا ورمزا مختلفا عنه في كل وضعية ولها شعور خاص بها.

في أنكلترا
لغة الزهور في إنجلترا ارتبطت بالسيدة ماري ورتلي مونتاجو، عند نشر رسائل قسطنطين في عام 1763، فقد شرحت معاني الرموز.
كتبت: ليس هناك لون، لا زهرة، لا عشب ... لا تمثل شعر أو آية خاصة بها.
من خلالها بإمكانك التشاجر، العتاب أو إرسال رسائل عاطفية أو عن الصداقة أو الأدب أو حتى إرسال الأخبار دونما تلوين أصابعك بالحبر.


في أوروبا

لغة الزهور نقلت إلى شواطىء أوروبا وتم نشر أول قاموس خاص بلغة الزهور في باريس عام 1818 وتم إعادة طبعه 18 مرة وتم أخذ هذه القواميس الفرنسية إلى إنجلترا وأسبانيا في عمليات القرصنة.
أما في الولايات المتحدة هذه العادات تأخرت قليلا.
وبالرغم من أن بعض مؤلفوا هذه الكتب أشاروا إلى أن منبع تلك المعاني آتي من الشرق الأوسط إلى أنهم لم يتطرقوا إلى تفاصيل تلك المعاني.
في العهد الفكتوري كانت السيدات يشغلن وقت فراغهن وطاقتهن بزرع الحدائق والزهور.

وبتعدد قواميس لغة الزهور إلا أن معظمها اتفق على معانيها على سبيل المثال زهرة النرجس فهي تعني الأنانية التي تمثل أسطورة الشاب الجميل الذي فتن بجمال صورته المنعكسة على الماء فمال بجسده ووقع في الماء وغرق ولذلك أطلق عليه اسم النرجس لأن ساق هذه الزهرة يتمايل دائما نحو الماء.
ومن المتعارف عليه أيضا أن الزهور قد تحمل عدة معاني في نفس الوقت.


----------



## اني بل (23 يوليو 2015)

نبات السحلب أو الأوركيد نبات ينتج زهرة هي من أجمل الزهور وأقدمها من حيث الوجود تعيش من7 أيام إلى 14 يوماً.


الأوركيد عبر التاريخ


ويعد أول تاريخ مكتوب لزهرة السحلب على أيدي الصينين ويعود ذلك 
لسنة 700 قبل الميلاد، فكانت تتمتع بمكانة خاصة لديهم، حيث أطلق 
عليها الفيلسوف الصيني كونفوشنوس لقب "زهرة عطر الملوك"، واعتقدوا 
أن رؤية السحلب في الحلم تعبر عن الحاجة للحفاظ على الرومانسية والحب،
كما استخدموا زهور السحلب التي تستخرج منها الفانيليا لصنع الحلويات
والبوظة

كان البحارة البريطانيون هم أول من أحضرها من جزر الباهاما عام 1732 
إلا أنه من المرجح أنها قد دخلت القارة الأوروبية عن طريق هولندا لأول مرة 
وذلك في القرن 17، حيث سادت حولها الكثير من المعتقدات الخرافية 
أشهرها تلك التي ارتبطت بما سمي (شراب الحب) الذي يقال أنه إذا صنع من
البراعم الصغيرة لزهورها يمنح شاربها أطفالاً ذكوراً، أما إذا صنع الشراب 
من زهور أكبر فغالباً ما سيكون الأطفال إناثاً.






وفي القرن الثامن عشر تم جلب أنواع مختلفة من زهور الأوركيد من الصين 
وجزر الأنتيل خصيصاً لتزرع في الحدائق الملكية الإنكليزية، كما أن الإسبان
أدخلوا "سحلب الفانيليا" إلى أوروبا بعدإحضارها من المكسيك موطنها 
الأصلي، ومع حلول أواخر القرن 18 وبداية القرن 19 كان الهوس 
بالأوركيد قد تمكن من العالم الغربي فانتشرت هواية امتلاك مجموعات كاملة
منها، وكأنها طوابع بريدية أو عملات قديمة!

وفي نطاق هذا الجنون بالسحلب، بدأ إرسال رحلات استكشافية خاصة
مهمتها الوحيدة هي احضار كميات كبيرة من السحلب حتى أطلق على 
هذه البعثات "صائدي السحلب"، ولم يكف هؤلاء الحصول في كل مرة على
300 أو حتى 500 وإنما كان يتم تجريد غابات كاملة لأميال من ملايين
الزهور دون ترك أي أثر لها رغم أن الكثير منها كان يتلف قبل استكمال 
رحلة العودة، حيث لم يكن يتم حفظها بطريقة صحيحة.

ظلت أسعار أزهار السحلب في ارتفاع مستمر، حيث اعتبرت في ذلك الزمن 
من علامات الترف والثراء ليبدأ سعر الواحدة من 500 جنيه استرليني 
لتصل إلى آلاف الجنيهات.






ولكن بعد أن أصبحت الكثير من الأنواع مهددة بالإنقراض تقرر منع قطفها
وحمايتها، خاصة أنه بمرور الوقت تم التوصل إلى طرق زراعتها ورعايتها 
بالإضافة إلى تهجينها لإنتاج أنواع جديدة منها أيضاً، ففي القرن الماضي كانت 
إنكلترا أهم البلدان المنتجة للأوركيد وتأتي بعدها هولندا ثم بلجيكا
زهور الأوركيد، هذه الزهور لا تعرف معنى التقليدية بل تتمتع بالجمال 
والغرابة في نفس الوقت، وهو ما يكسبها جاذبيتها الخاصة، كما أن التنوع 
الهائل هو السمة التي لا تتخلى عنها، فقد تجدها على ضفاف الأنهار أو فوق 
الجبال على ارتفاع 14 ألف قدم وبعضها يعيش وسط الغابات الممطرة 
الاستوائية والآخر في جبال الألب وغيره، في مناطق شبه صحراوية، وتلك 
الأنواع تختلف في أشكالها وأحجامها فمنها ذات الزهرة الواحدة ومنها 
المتعددة الزهرات على فرع واحد، أما أصغر زهور الأوركيد فتوجد في 
أمريكا الجنوبية ولا يزيد قطرها عن نصف ملليمتر، أما أكبرها ففي جزيرة 
مدغشقر ويبلغ قطرها أكثر من 18 بوصة!! كما يوجد أضخم نبات 
للأوركيد في غابات ماليزيا والفلبين .


أزهار الأوركيد






تعرف الأوركيد بأنها زهرة الثلاث بتلات، إلا أن قلب الزهرة يتغير شكله من 
نوع لآخر، كما أن ألوانها تتنوع بين البراقة القوية الهادئة، فمنها الأبيض 
الناصع، الأحمر، الأصفر، الذهبي، الأخضر، البرتقالي، الوردي، ودرجات 
البني، والبنفسجي الداكن. وقد تكون الزهرة كلها بلون واحد أو ذات 
نقوش معينة على بعض أجزائها كأن تكون منقطة، مقلمة، أو مبرقشة، مما 
يزيدها جمالاً وغرابة، ورغم رائحة الفانيليا المميزة لبعض أنواعها فهناك أنواع
منها ليست له رائحة على الإطلاق، كما أن بعضها يطلق رائحته في أوقات
معينة من النهار أو الليل.


تنسيق الأوركيد 






عند تنسيق زهور الأوركيد يوصى باتباع قاعدة ذهبية وهي ترك الزهور على
طبيعتها دون بذل أي محاولات لتثبيتها عنوة في أوضاع بعينها حيث أن 
الأفرع المحملة بالزهور تميل وتنحني على الإناء أو المزهرية مما يمنحها جمالاً غير
مفتعل، كما أنها لا تجتمع مع أنواع أخرى من الزهور، بل إن كل ما تحتاجه
هو بعض الأوراق الخضراء التي تناسب شكل التصميم والفازة التي توضع 
فيها، ففي التصميم الحديث غالباً ما تصاحب الأوركيد الفازات من البورسلين
المصمت الملون أو فازات مصنوعة من المعدن، كذلك يمكن وضعها في إناء
شفاف ممتلئ بالماء حيث تترك عائمة على سطحة لأنها زهرة قوية تتحمل 
المياه ولفترات طويلة.

تشتهر تايلند بزهرة الأوركيد وتعتبر رمزاً لتايلند، وجرت العادة في الخطوط الجوية التايلندية أن توزع هذه الزهرة على ركابها وزبائنها


----------

